
Recipe for success: He was worth $40 million at 18 - newacc
http://getahead.rediff.com/report/2009/oct/16/recipe-for-success-he-was-worth-40-million-at-18.htm
======
jacquesm
A recipe is something that will work for almost anyone under any circumstance,
this is an anecdote.

Selling your company to yahoo for an idiotic amount of money was a thing that
happened to a few people a while ago, but it is not a thing that you could
easily repeat today.

(broadcast.com ? geocities ?)

This guy got very lucky. Sure he worked hard enough and sure he made it count
but that goes for any period, it gives you a slight advantage. The environment
of the time was in large part the difference between a living and silly money.

